# rhinestone transfer



## Shaheerah1995 (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone know the name of the vendors out in LA at the market that sell rhinestone transfer


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

www.shineartusa.com and Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal. or go down on Maple and check out as there are several stores there with a lot of motifs


----------



## Shaheerah1995 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Charles, We should talk I live locally in Vacaville 



charles95405 said:


> www.shineartusa.com and Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal. or go down on Maple and check out as there are several stores there with a lot of motifs


 Thanks Charles, We should talk I live locally in Vacaville


----------



## Shaheerah1995 (Nov 22, 2009)

My email is [email protected]


----------

